# Công dụng trị thâm nám của bột đậu xanh



## nusy (22/4/18)

Những vết thâm nám tồn tại trên mặt khiến bạn khó chịu. Làm sao để xóa được những đốm thâm mất thẩm mỹ này? Hãy khám phá công dụng của bột đậu xanh đối với việc trị thâm nám, bạn sẽ thực sự bất ngờ vì hiệu quả mà nó mang lại.

*Trị vết thâm bằng bột đậu xanh, mật ong và trà xanh*
Mặt nạ đậu xanh và trà xanh rất tốt để làm sạch lỗ chân lông, lòng trắng trứng có tác dụng ngăn ngừa  và trị mụn đầu đen rất hiệu quả.




_Công dụng trị thâm nám của bột đậu xanh._​
Cách thực hiện như sau: Đậu xanh và trà xanh giã nhuyễn. Sau đó bỏ lòng trắng trứng gà vào trộn đều, đắp lên mặt và cổ, tránh mép tóc, lông mi, hốc ắt. Chờ trong 20 đến 30 phút thì lấy bông sạch lau qua, sau đó rửa sạch bằng nước ấm.

*Làm mờ vết nám nhờ bột đậu xanh*
Sử dụng bột đậu xanh để làm phương pháp trị nám hoàn toàn tự nhiên. Bạn chỉ cần 4 - 5 thìa bột hạnh nhân, 1 thìa sữa tươi, 1 thìa nước chanh và 1 thìa bột đậu xanh. Trộn các nguyên liệu lại thành hỗn hợp mịn và đắp lên da mặt khoảng 30 phút, sau đó rửa sạch. Nếu sử dụng thường xuyên những vết nám do ánh mặt trời sẽ biến mất hoàn toàn và da bạn sẽ càng trắng sáng.

_*Mặt nạ đậu xanh và nước hoa hồng trị vết thâm hiệu quả*_
Bạn chỉ cần chuẩn bị bột đậu xanh, nước hoa hồng.

Cách thực hiện: Trộn bột đậu xanh với nước hoa hồng. Thoa đều hỗn hợp vừa trộn lên vùng da bị thâm nám. Sau khoảng 30 phút thì rửa sạch bằng nước ấm. Bột đậu xanh giúp làm mờ vết thâm, trắng hồng tự nhiên, nước hoa hông giúp da láng mịn, sạch dầu thừa và se khít lỗ chân lông nên sẽ giúp trị vết thâm nhanh chóng và hiệu quả hơn.

_*Mặt nạ trị mụn ngừa thâm từ bột đậu xanh, sữa tươi, bột nghệ.*_
Bạn đang lo lắng vì những nốt mụn trên mặt, kéo theo nguy cơ để lại những vết thâm trên da. Hãy trộn sữa tươi, bột nghệ và bột đậu xanh cho đến khi có hỗn hợp sền sệt. Đắp lên mặt và rửa sạch sau 20 phút thư giãn. Bạn sẽ thấy ngay sự khác biệt nhanh chóng nếu chăm chỉ đắp mặt nạ này 3 lần/tuần.

_Nguồn: GDVN_


----------



## minhchau (18/1/22)

đậu xanh và trà xanh giã nhuyễn. Sau đó bỏ lòng trắng trứng gà vào trộn đều, đắp lên mặt và cổ, tránh mép tóc, lông mi, hốc ắt. Chờ trong 20 đến 30 phút thì lấy bông sạch lau qua, sau đó rửa sạch bằng nước ấm.


----------

